
Ask HN: How to incentivize payers/employers/govt to invest in mental health? - arikr
I posted this article about the moral urgency of mental health<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15790910<p>A HN user replied with a comment I found interesting<p>&gt; This doesn&#x27;t touch on a potentially even bigger barrier to adoption of better mental health care: that those who benefit from better mental health care often aren&#x27;t the people paying for it, and that it is really really hard to measure the specific financial benefits of improving mental health in a way that will convince payers &#x2F; employers &#x2F; government to actually put real money on the line<p>&gt; user: aaavl2821 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15792204<p>How would you incentivize payers&#x2F;employers&#x2F;govt to put $ into mental health?
======
itamarst
Voting for candidates who support it and pass laws providing it.

